# Hedgehog is in room and can't sleep? Here's a solution..



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

So I just discovered these...

http://well.ca/products/obus-forme-soun ... n_574.html

When I was at home over the break, one of my cousins said she slept with a "sound machine" on because her landlords are loud. I have Holden in my room, but he doesn't bother me too much however I still hear him. I bought one of these, and I have been sleeping so well! There have different sound settings on them, such as white noise, rain, ocean etc and the volume adjusts. They really work miracles! Just thought I would throw it out there for anyone who hears their hedgie at night and can't sleep.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

It's a great idea to put the white noise on to cancel out the noise of the hedgie as long as they don't mind noise being on.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a white noise generator app on my iPod that I used to plug into a set of speakers in my room since I had trouble sleeping for so many nights before I got Norman. I honestly haven't used it since I got the little guy at the end of 2010 because I find the pattering of his feet on his wheel does the exact same thing. He's my spiny little white noise generator now.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Felix went through a phase in the first month he was home where he would scratch the plastic bottom of his cage around 3-5am. Every. Single. Morning. Nothing I did was stopping the problem and I was getting a little ticked off about being consistently woken up an hour or two before my alarm went off every day, so I downloaded a free sound machine app on my phone. If you have a smart phone and a noisy bedroom hedgie, I'd highly recommend looking into doing this. I would use one of the rainstorm settings and there was a timer that you could set so that the app would fade out at certain time. Felix didn't seem to mind the extra noise at all and it tuned out his weird scratching habit perfectly!


----------



## Emiry (Nov 24, 2011)

I never used white noise devices, I also just put the radio on sleep ever since I was a child(well wind-up music boxes until I got my first radio). I found it good(even when I had hamsters that were ridiculously noisy, used to wake mom up down the hall ) because once I am asleep I am dead to the world.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

lehaley said:


> Felix went through a phase in the first month he was home where he would scratch the plastic bottom of his cage around 3-5am. Every. Single. Morning. Nothing I did was stopping the problem and I was getting a little ticked off about being consistently woken up an hour or two before my alarm went off every day, so I downloaded a free sound machine app on my phone. If you have a smart phone and a noisy bedroom hedgie, I'd highly recommend looking into doing this. I would use one of the rainstorm settings and there was a timer that you could set so that the app would fade out at certain time. Felix didn't seem to mind the extra noise at all and it tuned out his weird scratching habit perfectly!


I remember you posted this! I used an app called White Sound, it cost me $1.99 but it is much better than paying $20


----------

